
Amazon Echo Auto – Add Alexa to Your Car - ianmobbs
https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B07VTK654B
======
hnghost
"No, I wanna copy Apple now!" \-- Amazon, to Google, overheard by a confused
Apple employee who thought they were copying the other two.

